# Oquirrh Lake?



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been wondering about Oquirrh Lake in Daybreak for awhile. I've driven around it and have hardly seen anyone fishing it. I know that the DWR stopped stocking it awhile ago but I've heard rumors about that place so I was wondering:

Has anyone fished Oquirrh lake?

What species of fish are left in there?

Is there anything I should know before fishing it?

It didn't appear to be another "Residents Only" place but please let me know if it is.

Thanks


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

I had no idea they had put a lake there, I know Im going to go check it out soon enough though

I found this link http://www.utahfishinginfo.com/urbanpon ... rhlake.php

It says fishing on the shore is open to the public with a limit of 2 fish and no fishing on the island. Boating is for residents only

*edit*

I also found this link http://www.daybreakdaily.com/index.php? ... &Itemid=58 which says the fishing is only allowed in certain designated zones untill it is fished out, going on to say the division has no plans to stock the lake any more.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Fished it last summer and got nary a bite.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A parasitic worm was found in the place a couple of years ago. The decision was made to let people fish it out as well as to quit stocking it. I see people fishing there all the time. I'm not certain if you have to be part of the HOA to fish it..

I'm willing to bet that it will be stocked again someday.. a few years down the road.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I talked to a Daybreak resident about the place. I cannot verify the accuracy of what he told me, but I believe it. This is what he said:

The worm that sawsman mentioned came from a tropical area. It was not able to survive the cold temperatures of the winter. It is no longer an issue.

Fishing is open to all but no boats are allowed (except for the boats provided to residents, which may not be fished from).

Occasional small catfish are caught, but there doesn't seem to be much of a population.

There are small bluegill around much of the shoreline and they're not too difficult to find/catch.

There are reportedly still a few largemouth bass around, but they are small and found in isolated pockets.

He hasn't heard of a trout being caught since 2009.

According to him, "there is not a fish worth catching in there."

But I disagree with him. Any bass/bluegill/catfish is worth catching in my opinion. I'll try to fish the place sometime and see what I can find.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Clarq said:


> According to him, "there is not a fish worth catching in there."
> 
> But I disagree with him. Any bass/bluegill/catfish is worth catching in my opinion. I'll try to fish the place sometime and see what I can find.


Here, here and Amen! I will drink to that! I feel the exact same way about catching.

Thanks for the info on the thread as I was confused about that place a while back myself.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Apparently there are still bass and bluegill in there. Check out this video that was made 3 weeks ago. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL-EBj4D ... ideo_title


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link brfisherman17. That gives me lots of hope about Oquirrh lake.


----------



## #1fisher (Dec 5, 2011)

Ya that video is mine lol nice to know people use my videos for resource to help people . Ya if you want to catch bass and bluegils that i caught just go under the bridges and just use pan size hooks, bober and worm for blue gills and some bass but most of the bass were caught on rapala shad raps next to those big weeds or rocks. Do not take any of those fishes home. When i cut them open to clean they had those worms inside but they were dead but im not sure if its safe to eat the meat when those worms been inside of the fish for a while. If you fish them go in the summer time its a great fishing place there when its warm because the lake is shallow and the fishes are not in the deep places. I just cast about 1-15 ft max to catch fishes there. Hope my video helped you and i helped u as well.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

#1fisher said:


> Do not take any of those fishes home. When i cut them open to clean they had those worms inside but they were dead but im not sure if its safe to eat the meat when those worms been inside of the fish for a while.


 :O>>:

Welcome, and great video. Hope to see you report in the future on the UWN. o-||


----------



## dawnandmark2012 (Aug 22, 2013)

I caught a large mouth bass about 6 pounds we also noticed worms does anyone know if the fish out of there are safe to eat


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Worms on the meat??? I sure wouldn't eat them.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2013)

I fish that lake for catfish and do quite well. I do release all the fish i catch though. I do not want to eat parasites. I have caught catfish up to 4 lbs. You can catch them anytime of the day. The last time the lake was stocked was aug. 2007.


----------

